# New choc labrador puppy! (pics)



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

She's lovely, but how did you buy an 11-week old pup without seeing the bitch? Do you have registration paperwork, pedigree papers, the parent's hip scores?


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Why didn't you see the bitch?


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

Me and my dad went to get this little girl this morning, isn't she just gorgeous?
comes from a line of pure choc labs, champions, she's kc reg and just, wow.

10 weeks old tomorrow.

I couldn't ask for a better puppy, she's just perfect.





































My parents want to call her Daisy, but I'm not sure.
any other cute girly names? :]

xx


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Aw she is a cutie!

Jo


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Awww so cute. We wanted to call my golden retriever pup daisy but it was my great nans name and when we asked my nan if it was ok she said "how appropriate a bitch being named after my mum" :lol2:. So we decided on Ellie instead


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

JessyH said:


> Me and my dad went to get this little girl this morning, isn't she just gorgeous?
> comes from a line of pure choc labs, champions, she's kc reg and just, wow.
> 
> 10 weeks old tomorrow.
> ...


ohhh she is so cute.Howabout Brunhilda? It's the feminine of Bruno and Bruno means 'brown'.
or 
Patty cos she looks like a little cow patty laying there.
or Jaylo cos ain't she also a rather pretty brown female?
Did you ask about hip and elbow scores and PRA testing? If not, I recommend that you have her insured ASAP and keep up the payments because it'll cost around £2500 per hip to fix if she has HD and about the same for elbows. PRA cannot be fixed sadly and if she has it, she will simply go blind. This is why it is so important to check before you buy.
Did you see the parents?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

The 2nd pic is just Precious. I like Daisy i think it suits her!


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

they gave us a picture of the father & showed us a picture of the mother.
She mentiona bout hip and elbow scores, but I don't think she said what the parents scored, she said they're champions but I'm not clued up on dog showing etc, so not 100% sure about everything.
We're getting her insured and chipped etc. :]

x



fenwoman said:


> ohhh she is so cute.Howabout Brunhilda? It's the feminine of Bruno and Bruno means 'brown'.
> or
> Patty cos she looks like a little cow patty laying there.
> or Jaylo cos ain't she also a rather pretty brown female?
> ...


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh who are her parents - I follow Labs in the show ring even though I no longer show them - I may "know" them 
She's very cute!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

id call her button as she reminds me of chocolate buttons


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

apart from knowing her mom is called Rolo, i don't know anything else. her father is just a big stud, he's very big for a lab!



JulieNoob said:


> Oh who are her parents - I follow Labs in the show ring even though I no longer show them - I may "know" them
> She's very cute!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

JessyH said:


> they gave us a picture of the father & showed us a picture of the mother.
> She mentiona bout hip and elbow scores, but I don't think she said what the parents scored, she said they're champions but I'm not clued up on dog showing etc, so not 100% sure about everything.
> We're getting her insured and chipped etc. :]
> 
> x


 You never saw the mother??????? So are they dog dealers you got the pup from? Does the registration say she is born in Wales or Scotland?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

JessyH said:


> apart from knowing her mom is called Rolo, i don't know anything else. her father is just a big stud, he's very big for a lab!


it'll tell you their names on her pedigree or her registration form.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

Follow Fenwomans advice! 

My mum has a 2 yr old choc lab boy and never bothered with insurance. 

He now has serious joint problems and he came from winning lines. 

Such a shame to see him in pain and not able to behave like a normal bouncy 2yr old lab.


----------



## mickie_quinn89 (Nov 1, 2007)

the only bad thing about your puppy is she isnt mine :flrt: :lol2: she is gorgus tho


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

JessyH said:


> apart from knowing her mom is called Rolo, i don't know anything else. her father is just a big stud, he's very big for a lab!



It will say on her KC registration papers 

What is her "fancy name"?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

on your registration documents it will give you the sires name and registration number and the dams name and reg number, along with hip and elbow scores DOB's and owners.

You should have seen the mum as at 11 weeks they would have only be weaned for a month ish.

I Breed black, yellow and choc, and when I sell a pup you see mum, dad and sisters,


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww shes adorable hun!

I think Daisy suits her.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

she a beaut and if she's kc reg she should have 6 weeks free insurance.
my choc lab is still as nutty as the day we got him and he's 3 and a half.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

linda.t said:


> she a beaut and if she's kc reg she should have 6 weeks free insurance.
> my choc lab is still as nutty as the day we got him and he's 3 and a half.


 I give 6 weeks free insurance with my crossbred pups also.They don't have to be KC reg for that.
It worries me that the OP bought a pup without seeing the parents. It's as though the pup was bought off a dog dealer, you know the ones, they advertise 6 or 7 different breed of puppies, no mohters to be seen as they are all born on puppy farms in Wales or Scotland and shopped across the country in vans when they are only 5 weeks old with false paperwork.
I certainly hope this isn't the case as there is enough info out there to prevent people from buying from these places. In fact it is why I started the doig advice line 12 years ago, in the hope that people would call me before getting their pup so I could warn them what to look out for, what questions to ask etc. Sadly people don't, they phone me afterwards when they have a problem with the puppy.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I give 6 weeks free insurance with my crossbred pups also.They don't have to be KC reg for that.
> It worries me that the OP bought a pup without seeing the parents. It's as though the pup was bought off a dog dealer, you know the ones, they advertise 6 or 7 different breed of puppies, no mohters to be seen as they are all born on puppy farms in Wales or Scotland and shopped across the country in vans when they are only 5 weeks old with false paperwork.
> I certainly hope this isn't the case as there is enough info out there to prevent people from buying from these places. In fact it is why I started the doig advice line 12 years ago, in the hope that people would call me before getting their pup so I could warn them what to look out for, what questions to ask etc. Sadly people don't, they phone me afterwards when they have a problem with the puppy.


i do agree with u made sure i saw mum and dad and a lot don't know how much hard work labs are mine was a total nutter when he was a puppy[still is sometimes]


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

linda.t said:


> she a beaut and if she's kc reg she should have 6 weeks free insurance.
> my choc lab is still as nutty as the day we got him and he's 3 and a half.



lol remmie is coming up to 5 and is mad but wouldn't have her any other way :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I darnt even comment on this as i will say something i regret :bash:


But in a nice way i will say.................why dint you take on the advice that was given to you the day before you picked her up :whistling2:


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

the mother wasn't at the house when I went to get her, I have a picture of the dad and I have info on the mom, we have paperwork, pedigree papers/certificates etc.

To be honest, we're not planning on breeding her, or having her in show or anything like that, she's a family pet, so I understand that those things are important, eg, knowing she's going to be healthy in later life. But as she's going to be a family dog, although those things are important, they aren't a necessity to remember, lol.

she's 100% choc lab, champions on either side [mother&father], she's very good stock, healthy, her parents had good hip and elbow scores, both incredibly healthy. We were told the stud they used was one of the most expensive due to his good health etc. We have a photo which I could upload if you'd like?

I understand what you mean, just that because she's a family pet, as long as we know she's healthy and isn't going to have problems in later life, that's enough, you know?





diamondlil said:


> She's lovely, but how did you buy an 11-week old pup without seeing the bitch? Do you have registration paperwork, pedigree papers, the parent's hip scores?


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

nono, please feel free to comment.
I'm completely new to knowing about pedigree dogs, kc reg, hip scores etc.
As I've said before, we've only ever had a collie before who we bought for £30 off a friend. So I've never looked into getting a pedigree dog, or any other for that matter. 

I admit, I should've thought about these things alot more before we got her.
I'll look on her papers and post the info on here to see what you guys think, I know alot of you are very clued up on dogs etc, where as my focus is reptiles and my cats, all which are moggies and just loving family pets so I've never had to think about things like this before.

Ofcourse I want to make sure she's healthy and isn't going to have problems.
The woman we got her off said we'd be able to see the parents, what she didn't say, was it was photo's!

I'll be sure to find out about where she was born etc, if I find out she was born on a puppy farm, or anything dodgey about it that I wasn't told about, I'll definatly do something about it. Again, I'm unsure what I can do against the woman who I got her off, IF something is wrong. but, i'm sure you guys can help me out there?

It was my dad who sorted everything out, Ihe paid for her, spoke to the woman etc, I just went with him to pick her up, so I never thought about it as my dad and the woman were talking about the papers etc.

thanks for the concern though, and please feel free to say what you're thinking. even if it comes across harsh to me, just, understand that I've never had a 'high standard' pet before, as such, so never had to really think about all the papers etc.

to be honest, I didn't really realise about it until she told us when we arrived, we just saw a healthy looking, chunky puppy who was just too adorable and loving to resist!



Emmaj said:


> I darnt even comment on this as i will say something i regret :bash:
> 
> 
> But in a nice way i will say.................why dint you take on the advice that was given to you the day before you picked her up :whistling2:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

She's absolutely adorable!!!!!

My choc lab is 9 now - I 'rescued' him when he was 9 months old from a man who worked fulltime and the doggy was being shut in a small room all day then told off for messing indoors or chewing something.... poor little sausage.....

this is him now....









and take heed of all the warnings.... these dogs have very little common sense and are almost totally brain-dead :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my, he's so handsome!
That's so sweet that you rescued him, he definatly looks like he's got a great life now!

I can't wait to see how Daisy looks when she's older, her mother and father were stunning, I can't wait!



lola said:


> She's absolutely adorable!!!!!
> 
> My choc lab is 9 now - I 'rescued' him when he was 9 months old from a man who worked fulltime and the doggy was being shut in a small room all day then told off for messing indoors or chewing something.... poor little sausage.....
> 
> ...


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

I text the woman who I got Daisy off, her reply was;
'If you go online at breedadog.com details are on there.
courtneys delight at kennifer. Hip score 2.2, eyes tested and unaffected'

I hope that gives ppl a bit more info. :]


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

*and a nicely bred dog - related to mine - who is the Mum?*

Thats a nice hip score and nicely bred sire 

Although stud fees for a well bred health tested dog are generally the same no matter how good the dog is so not sure why he would be super expensive as I don't recall ever having seen show results for him so assume he isn't shown.

Who is the Mum?

Most purebred dogs have Champions in their pedigrees - it really doesn't mean a great deal unless it is the parents ....


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm sure she said it was her parents who were, though I can't be 100% certain.
I'm clueless on stud fee's so I just went on what she told me, again, bad on my part.

The dads info is here;
Retriever (Labrador) stud dog profile at Breedadog.com

I'm not aware of the mothers name at the minute, I can check on the papers when I get home. 



JulieNoob said:


> Thats a nice hip score and nicely bred sire
> 
> Although stud fees for a well bred health tested dog are generally the same no matter how good the dog is so not sure why he would be super expensive as I don't recall ever having seen show results for him so assume he isn't shown.
> 
> ...


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

well Dad's got a hip score that's good , But it doesn't matter as both parents can have good hips and still get it, best thing to do is keep the pup lean and don't over exercise as a pup.

She is a very pretty puppy


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

JessyH said:


> the mother wasn't at the house when I went to get her, I have a picture of the dad and I have info on the mom, we have paperwork, pedigree papers/certificates etc.
> 
> To be honest, we're not planning on breeding her, or having her in show or anything like that, she's a family pet, so I understand that those things are important, eg, knowing she's going to be healthy in later life. But as she's going to be a family dog, although those things are important, they aren't a necessity to remember, lol.
> 
> ...


 but how do you know what the mother is like, or what their hip and elbow scores and PRA test results were if you haven't got the paperwork to prove this?
How do you know they bred them themselves and didn't buy in from a puppy farmer? It is very unusual that the mother dog isn't kept at the same house as the puppies.
Even though she is to be a pet, surely that's all the more reson to ensure she comes from sound stock and won't go blind, or be crippled and in poain before she is 2 years old? Temperament is also vital and because you didn't see the parents, or at least the mother, you have no idea what temperaments they are.
If both of the parents are champions as you were told, I'm very surprised that the breeder didn't show you them and show them off saying, "this is dad, and this is mum". I do exactly that when people come to see my puppies. I show them mum, dad, granny, sisters from previous litters. I go through paperwork, point out health test results etc etc.
Checking to ensure that your dog won't go blind or become crippled, has nothing to do with wether you want to show her and I disagree when you say it isn't a necessity. It is vital.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

JessyH said:


> I text the woman who I got Daisy off, her reply was;
> 'If you go online at breedadog.com details are on there.
> courtneys delight at kennifer. Hip score 2.2, eyes tested and unaffected'
> 
> I hope that gives ppl a bit more info. :]


 Hmmm. As a breeder and having heard about unscrupulous breeders, how do you know that this dog is the father? She can say anything she likes.
It seems like you haven't got any paperwork for the pup, no registration papers or anything. Why else did you have to text her? The results would be on the peperwork. It sounds very dodgy to me. You have no proof that the dog is your pups father and personally since she appears not to have either of the parents, I'd put money on her being puppy farm bred and if she is, you need to get her insured as she will certainly have health problems.
There is nothing you can do about it because you didn't do the research or ask questions. Unless of course the advert' said "mother can be seen" or something like that or "KC reg" and she isn't.


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm sure I posted in one of my comments that I was at college, therefor couldn't see the papers, so I thought I'd text her.
We DO have paperwork, showing who her father is, his hip scores, etc.
It tells me who the mother is, but admittedly it doesnt have any scores for her, which is concerning.

You see, it's awkward because I've NEVER looked into info about pups being pedigree, so I didn't really think about asking so many questions, as like I said it was my dad who went to get her, I tagged along.

I'll try and get more info about the mother..

oh, and she is being insured, don't worry.



fenwoman said:


> Hmmm. As a breeder and having heard about unscrupulous breeders, how do you know that this dog is the father? She can say anything she likes.
> It seems like you haven't got any paperwork for the pup, no registration papers or anything. Why else did you have to text her? The results would be on the peperwork. It sounds very dodgy to me. You have no proof that the dog is your pups father and personally since she appears not to have either of the parents, I'd put money on her being puppy farm bred and if she is, you need to get her insured as she will certainly have health problems.
> There is nothing you can do about it because you didn't do the research or ask questions. Unless of course the advert' said "mother can be seen" or something like that or "KC reg" and she isn't.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Hmmm. As a breeder and having heard about unscrupulous breeders, how do you know that this dog is the father? She can say anything she likes.
> It seems like you haven't got any paperwork for the pup, no registration papers or anything. Why else did you have to text her? The results would be on the peperwork. It sounds very dodgy to me. You have no proof that the dog is your pups father and personally since she appears not to have either of the parents, I'd put money on her being puppy farm bred and if she is, you need to get her insured as she will certainly have health problems.
> There is nothing you can do about it because you didn't do the research or ask questions. Unless of course the advert' said "mother can be seen" or something like that or "KC reg" and she isn't.


 
we were' very lucky, we didin't know about puppy farms (this is me when i was 16 and my parents going out to get a puppy) we drove all the way to wales, which i now know is a big giveaway. anyway long story short, our bitch couldn't be healthyer, she's lean, fit, fast, never been ill ever!! accedent prone yes, but never ill. she's insured, but not because we were worried about her being ill, but because it;s the best thing, cuz at the end of the end (it gets dark, lol) you never know what could happen. a friend of mine has got a great dane puppy, the day after he got it, it tripped over its bed and broke its leg!!! so even the smallest accedents can cost a lot of money.

I understand where the OP is comming from, saying she's not that worried about the parents show titles or what have you, but the health of the dog is important. I insisted on anyone viewing my puppies saw both the mother and the father as I have the mother and have access to the father. i did this to show they are top notch puppies health wise as i deliberately outcrossed, lab to retriever. ok they may not be pedigree but to me one little bit of paper isn't that important. the health and welfare of the pups and parents is paramount.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

The Father is not a Champion nor does he have any close champions in his lines although he is nicely bred - I do not think he is shown at all which is a shame - I wish people would only breed from dogs proven in work or show or some discipline. But he looks nice and as long as Mum is also health tested you should have a nice healthy companion - do not allow your pup to go up or down stairs until she is much much much older and only very minimal walks until she is almost 12 months old to minimise any chances of joint issues.

Have you found your local dog club? You will have great fun training her!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hmmmmm the fact the mother wasnt with the puppies would of put me right off tbh. How do u know they havent given u 2 random dogs off the net as her parents?????????
Sounds seriously suspicious. Why didnt they have the mother but had the puppies???


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

They said they were 'don sizing' their animals, therefor the mother was at a relatives, I believe.

We're going to look into a puppy club or something similar to train her, we've already started, but I think she'd enjoy it more at a club.

To be honest, if I thought that this thread was going to cause so much, worry, or whatever you'd like to call it, I wouldn't have posted.

At the end of the day, yes, I regret not asking more questions and finding more info out before we got her, BUT. She is a healthy, chunky happy puppy who we all love, if she encounters any problems in later life, she's insured and therefor will get the treatment she needs.

I can't exactly go back in time, can I? 

Sorry if that sounds cheeky, I do appreciate all your concern and worries, just with all the 'why didn't you do this' comments, I've explained.. and nothing else I can do.

she'll have a great life with us. she's adored by everyone. <3


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i see it say's it does not carry yellow in the line but i see i oakhouse dog listed and as my dog comes from the oakhouse line a know all of there dogs carry the yellow and black gene.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

here are some of the oakhouse dogs

OAKHOUSE LABRADORS | Established since 1962


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

linda.t said:


> here are some of the oakhouse dogs
> 
> OAKHOUSE LABRADORS | Established since 1962



hmm, I don't know then.
We don't plan on breeding her, or anything like that. 

If we get any problems with her, we'll deal with it when we do, but at the minute she's a chubby healthy puppy who loves to play and chew! hehe.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Really nice dog, i;ve just got a new black labrador pup 
The mother of mine were kc reg etc. it really means nothing though,
the father of mine was a choc, mothers a black, father didnt keeps up
KC mothers was national winner. couldnt care less, labradors are the best!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i wanted u to see some of the dogs in her pedigree as i said my dog comes from a long line off oakhouse dogs.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

linda.t said:


> here are some of the oakhouse dogs
> 
> OAKHOUSE LABRADORS | Established since 1962


gaw I really don't like show labs isn't it funny I adore working types but cant stand show types funny bugger I am 



Jessy fingers crossed You and your puppy have a long happy life together


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks. :]
I regret not asking more questions and persisting to see the mother etc, but not alot I can do now. I have her papers, gonna get her insured and she's having her first set of jabs tomorrow, so hopefully all will go well with her and she'll stay the happy healthy dog she is.

thanks all.



bosshogg said:


> gaw I really don't like show labs isn't it funny I adore working types but cant stand show types funny bugger I am
> 
> 
> 
> Jessy fingers crossed You and your puppy have a long happy life together


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> gaw I really don't like show labs isn't it funny I adore working types but cant stand show types funny bugger I am
> 
> 
> 
> Jessy fingers crossed You and your puppy have a long happy life together



i have to agree mine is more working then show the oakhouse is 4th/5th gen
in his line my lab is small and slim and runs like a whippet.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

picture of my lab next to his paddling pool


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

my chocolate lab- Remmie


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

he looks like a very handsome boy. I can't wait to see what my lil pup turns into when she grows up. 



linda.t said:


> picture of my lab next to his paddling pool


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> my chocolate lab- Remmie


he's stunning


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

At the end of the day, if this thread helps one person to avoid a puppy farmer than I'm glad I posted. I started my advice line 15 years ago in order to help people and prevent them making mistakes by just going out and buying a pup without knowing anything about them. Most people don't do anyt research at all. In fact they do less research when buying a live dog, which could cost them thousands in vet bills and cause terrible heartache, than they would research buying a washing machine which, if it breaks, at least has a guarantee.
If I decided to buy a horse, or some cattle, I'd be asking people who knew about horses or cattle what sort of questions I should be asking, what I should look out for, what to avoid etc but it seems, sadly, that too many people can't even be bothered to do this for a pup. I hope she stays healthy and doesn't develop and problems. You cannot see HD or elbow displaysia or PRA so although you say she looks healthy, you have no idea.
Please people, if you are going to get a dog, but know nothing about dog, then ask advice from people who know so that you can get a healthy pup from a responsible breeder and don't add to the misery of puppy farm bred pups. If people still have no idea why puppy farms are bad, then look here:

BBC Inside Out - Puppy Farm Exposed
or here
Dogs Trust: Information: Poppy's Opinions: Puppy Farming

often a big clue is an advert' stating the 'such and such kennels has westies, yorkies, labradors, collies, cockers, cavaliers, poodles, scotties, German shepherds, Boxers. All vet checked all DLR registered.'

there are puppys from every popular breed, mothers never seen, often not KC registered. You can't be sure if the pedigrees are accurate. You can't even be sure if the parents of the pups are the same breed, most are bred in Wales, or Scotland or even Ireland. Puppy farms are vile places and puppy farmers aren't nice people. Bitches are bred twice ayear from the first season until the last season and when they miss 2 matings, if they are very lucky, they get shoved off to a rescue home, traumatised having never known kindness or been indoors. If they are lucky, they get put to sleep by a vet, however there is evidence that a lot get shot or knocked on the head and buried. Please don't buy puppies from puppy farms. If a breeds tells you that the mother cannot be seen because of this reason or that reason, DO NOT BELIEVE THEM!!!!


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah, definatly. I definatly wish I'd have done more research and asked a hell of alot more questions than I did, and I would't advise anyone to go about it the way I did!
I honestly thank you for this, and like you said, if it helps someone in the future, it's definatly worth it.



fenwoman said:


> At the end of the day, if this thread helps one person to avoid a puppy farmer than I'm glad I posted. I started my advice line 15 years ago in order to help people and prevent them making mistakes by just going out and buying a pup without knowing anything about them. Most people don't do anyt research at all. In fact they do less research when buying a live dog, which could cost them thousands in vet bills and cause terrible heartache, than they would research buying a washing machine which, if it breaks, at least has a guarantee.
> If I decided to buy a horse, or some cattle, I'd be asking people who knew about horses or cattle what sort of questions I should be asking, what I should look out for, what to avoid etc but it seems, sadly, that too many people can't even be bothered to do this for a pup. I hope she stays healthy and doesn't develop and problems. You cannot see HD or elbow displaysia or PRA so although you say she looks healthy, you have no idea.
> Please people, if you are going to get a dog, but know nothing about dog, then ask advice from people who know so that you can get a healthy pup from a responsible breeder and don't add to the misery of puppy farm bred pups. If people still have no idea why puppy farms are bad, then look here:
> 
> ...


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

linda.t said:


> he's stunning


*cough* she *cough* and she is the best love her to bits


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> my chocolate lab- Remmie



To me that is what a lab should look like. She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> Really nice dog, i;ve just got a new black labrador pup
> The mother of mine were kc reg etc. it really means nothing though,
> the father of mine was a choc, mothers a black, father didnt keeps up
> KC mothers was national winner. couldnt care less, labradors are the best!



What do you mean by national winner?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

JulieNoob said:


> What do you mean by national winner?


Isn't a national winner a term for a champion greyhound!

Labs can either be SHCH - Show champion, FTW- Field Trail winner and FTCH field trail champion I'm not sure id they is any more on the show side as that's not my field 

Katiexx Thanks she is a pretty girl


----------

